# back from Show now back to work



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2018)

had a couple folks at the show wanting me to make them a push dagger, (like the one I started but never finished...yet) so I put this one together this past weekend, cherry burl handles with brass ppins working on the sheath this week.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2018)

Very nice Pappy!


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 25, 2018)

Whoa, that is a nice one!


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 25, 2018)

Wicked! Terrific looking! Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 26, 2018)

thank you all thinking on working the sheath to mimic the arrow head on the dagger too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> thank you all thinking on working the sheath to mimic the arrow head on the dagger too.


There's a basket stamp that makes a cool arrowhead pattern


----------

